# Lavender EO



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone soap lavender eo all by itself? I've had a few requests, but I wasn't sure if the scent would stick. I was thinking of doing an oatmeal lavender soap.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes. Lavender with oatmeal is one of my favorite bars. Sticks good for me.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

It sticks good for me too. I use 0.5 oz ppo.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have had it fade sometimes, so I usually add just a TINY bit of Patch. You can't smell the patch at all, just the lavender.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Stacey, I was thinking a tiny bit of Patch, too. I make a soap already that is Patchouli & Lavender, but you can smell the Patch (on purpose). How much do you think for an almost 7 lb batch? I don't want to smell the patchouli.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do a 7 pound batch for most of my soaps, too. And when I do the Lavender, I use nearly 5 oz of Lav and about 1/8 oz of patch.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Stacey.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I soap straight lavender eo and it is nice & strong (yuck!) LOL I do not like lavender. 

I use .7-.8 ppo


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Come on, People! How can you NOT like Lavender?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Cause it smells too yucky! :rofl


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

I make Bulgarian Lavender with nothing added--.5oz. ppo. My customers don't want anything added to it. I personally don't care for it, but alot of people go crazy for it. It never sets on the shelf long enough for the to fade!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Cindy that bergamont pepper soap was so unique- I loved it ! Thanks for sharing.

Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not a lavender fan either! Yuck! But it sells.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I use lavender in several blends & also just straight with calendula petals & crushed lavender buds. It sells very well. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/50439661/lavender-and-calendula-goat-milk-soap

I've run out of Bulgarian & am switching to 40/42. Can any one really tell the difference?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

I love lavender, but honestly try lavender orange... the orange eo sweetens it just right and its wonderful 50/50


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

That is one I will definately do. I love orange & try to work it in as many soaps as I can.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

lavender orange? Interesting... my try that... 

I put lavender & peppermint in my tea tree oil soap...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Lavender/Orange sounds great! As does lavender/peppermint. I have 3 lavender mixes; chamomile & lavender, rosemary & lavender and lavender & patch (heavy on the lavender, light on the patch), but I really need to make a plain lavender as that's what I've had requests for. Still haven't made it. 

So many scents..........so little time.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Cindy, when you make the rosemary, do you use the actual herb or an FO? (that means Fragrance Oil, right? I'm trying to learn the lingo!)


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Not Cindy, but my Rosemary I use EO, a bit of dried rosemary herb, and some c/s dried herb in the soap... turns out really nice.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I've used Lavender EO half and half with 5 Fold Orange EO in our dog soap for quite awhile and while I love the scent, it does fade pretty quickly during cure. Citrus EOs are notorious for not sticking in soaps.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I just finished soaping the Lav Orange for the first time. Really, really nice. I'll cure 10 days & wrap. Maybe the orange won't fade so much.

Thanks, Ya'll.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Put cubea listea or patch in with it....Tea Tree works also and with the Tea Tree Lemon at NDA, it adds another citrus punch to it....and seats your floral and citrus EO's so they stick. In fact Orange and Listea is a very well known blend. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki,
How much cubea listea does it take to seat the Orange EO? I've had some Orange EO for awhile and just got some cubea listea but don't know what the correct ratio is.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I put one ounce into a pound container of Orange 5X EO, but I use patch. The famous mixture of these two, orange and listea is 50/50, and it is wonderful if you have a good quality Orange. If you don't want to move your citrus as much with listea or patch you can use an ounce of the Cranberry Marmalade from Candle Science in the Orange, it really is nice....I used to purchase an Autumn Blend and it was Orange, Cinnamon and Clove....now I just add the Marmalade instead of the essential oils which if you add to much are irritating. Vicki


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You can read more about litsea cubeba (a/k/a May Chang) here: http://www.cherylsherbs.com/Essential Oil Profiles/litsea_cubeba.htm.


----------

